# Mortal Kombat X (Welche PC Fassung)?



## Dee7734 (5. Februar 2015)

Hallo, 

als Spieler der ersten Generation (Automat + SNES + Genesis) bis hin zu Mortal Kombat (9) (PS: "Bling" mein Kung Fu ist stärker ) darf X natürlich nicht fehlen.

Nun habe ich gelesen, dass die Kollectors Editon (CE) etc. nur für Next Gen Konsolen erscheint.

Welche PC Fassung beinhaltet nun alle Features, DLCs etc und bekommt man vielleicht noch ne nette Fassung fürs Regal?

Wichtig wäre mir, dass die PC Fassung auch alle kommenden Features (DLCs) beinhaltet. Auf Grund des bisherigen Videos gehe ich mal ganz stark von einer Indizierung oder gar Beschlagnahmung des kommenden Titels aus. Daraus folgt, dass wiedermal kein Support für DLCs welche nachträglich gekauft werden wollen existieren wird. Lösung: Import Key, dieser wird dann nach der Prüfung ggf. nicht ohne VPN aktivierbar sein, was ich wiederum vermeiden möchte. 

Würde mich freuen, falls jemand schon weitere Hinweise dazu hat.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (5. Februar 2015)

Eine Beschlagnahmung dieses Titels wird nicht eintreten, wie auch schon zu MK9-Zeiten nicht. Es wird wieder ganz simpel die Lösung über AT geben oder notfalls kaufst du dir in gewissen Keystores ein MK10 Gift und aktivierst das. Dies ist zwar erst 30 Tage danach möglich (Neue Richtlinie), aber möglich.

Z.Zt. gibt es keine Anzeichen eines Cuts oder Indizierung. Auf Steam gibt es eine Fassung inklusive Mortal Kombat DLC-Pack. Leider stehen da keine Informationen und es kostet auch stramme 72€ als Vorbesteller (Inklusive Haupttitel natürlich.). 
Amazon hat lediglich Goro als Bnous für Vorbesteller. Wie es bei Seiten wie Gamestop oder Gamesonly aussieht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Dee7734 (5. Februar 2015)

Dachte MK 9 wurde beschlagnahmt (jedenfalls die UK PS3 KE Fassung), daraus folgt doch auch, dass alle anderen inhaltsgleichen Fassungen dieses Schicksal teilen. 

Ja Gifts, VPN etc wollte ich ungern (daher zum Release). Hat mir schon gereicht damals auf der PS3 einen UK Account erstellen zu müssen um meinen Online Pass von MK9 zu aktiveren (auch wenn bisher nichts passiert ist, steht klar und deutlich in den AGB, dass dieses zu einem Ausschluss führen kann).

Edit: Mortal Kombat - BBFC 18, Warner Brothers Interactive (Schnittberichte.com)
Edit 2: Habs nun vorbestellt (kann also wg. meiner dicht).


----------



## MDJ (12. März 2015)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Auf Steam gibt es eine Fassung inklusive Mortal Kombat DLC-Pack.


Welche inzwischen aus dem deutschen Steam entfernt wurde. 



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Leider stehen da keine Informationen und es kostet auch stramme 72€ als Vorbesteller (Inklusive Haupttitel natürlich).


Dabei handelt es sich um die Vollversion (Standart) und einem DLC, der noch weitere Kämpfer enthält, unter anderem auch Kämpfer aus früheren Teilen.


----------



## Stratton (25. März 2015)

Kann jemand mit Gewissheit sagen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt das Spiel in D zu zocken? Und falls ja, welche?
Danke!


----------

